# Anyone else here absolutely love women?



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

I mean....they are so flipping awesome. And i'm mostly talking about their physical shape. Anyone that is shaped like a delicious beverage is alright in my opinion. 

I love the woman's sexuality as well. They are just wonderful creatures that are willing to pleasure people and not wanting the same in return. How awesome is that? And they are soooooooo soft (for the two times i ever got to feel a female in my life). Most of them are nice too. they aren't bashful and mean like men are. They make you feel so comfortable around them.

Omg i love women. Like seriously, i can't wait til i lose my virginity. And when it does happen (whenever it does), i will make sure i can make the best out of it. 

Why are these thoughts getting stronger and stronger my lordbsknsdlnsdlknlznlkndlknsl?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah man, I love b*tches.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

No
Ofcourse I love them sexually but personality wise they are worse than men (in genral they are no worse than men. This post is just taking my personality into account).


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

We love you too!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea, I love dem wimmenz.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

So glad to hear someone like fat and ugly chicks :clap


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, I love dem wimmenz.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I wish I could feel that way about women again, I used to but it's hard now when you're misanthropic.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

This is creepy. And any girl that doesn't want to be pleasured back the way she pleasures should get her priorities straight.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have a passion for women :teeth


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Young women, yes.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes love them. I'm crazy for them.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hot girls that came up in recent memory

Girl from Eurotrip








Kirsten Dunst








Emma Watson








Aly Raisman








Aliya Mustanfina








Jennifer Abel


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

This only gets creeper when guys start posting all the "cute gurls they want to love and hold and respect and share their feelings with :3 :3 :3"


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

<3


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes especially curve brunette ones.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Silly question i think. But no, as a whole i do not love any group of people without knowing them individually. If you're asking me if i'm a horny male then the answer would be yes, sometimes.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Some random teenage girls for us horny teens (over 18)


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

moya said:


> This is creepy. And any girl that doesn't want to be pleasured back the way she pleasures should get her priorities straight.


What exactly is creepy about this thread, why can't guys with SA have attractions towards the opposite sex without being regarded as creepy. What the f**k does that word even mean?!


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Women are okay. Not magical or anything, just regular people.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Killer2121 said:


> Some random teenage girls for us horny teens (over 18)


So you only like nasty ****ty types?


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> So you only like nasty ****ty types?


Not every girl who takes a pic like that is ****ty. But I ain't going to lie, even if they were they are still attractive to look at and lust over.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Even though they're CRaZY as ****... Yeah I love em 

Those incredible faces and when they have a set of mesmerizing eyes attached I can't help but squirm with excitement :lol
And I loveeeeeeeeeeee that assssssss...there is NO better feature on a girl than some plumpy firm set of buttcheeks that I just love to grab and devour and stare at all day muahaha!!!

Damn I'm now excited


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Killer2121 said:


> *Not every girl who takes a pic like that is ****ty.* But I ain't going to lie, even if they were they are still attractive to look at and lust over.


Yea they are. Boobs popping out the top of the shirt, camera pointed down into the cleavage, half naked...yes those are ****ty type girls.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Yea they are. Boobs popping out the top of the shirt, camera pointed down into the cleavage, half naked...yes those are ****ty type girls.


I think we have a different definition of ****ty. I see a ****ty girl was one who takes pics like that, constantly flirts with guys, begs for attention and most importantly: gets fked constantly.

I think a lot of these are doing for attention. When you watch porn do you look for nice, classy women?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Killer2121 said:


> I think we have a different definition of ****ty. I see a ****ty girl was one who takes pics like that, constantly flirts with guys, begs for attention and most importantly: gets fked constantly.
> 
> I think a lot of these are doing for attention. When you watch porn do you look for nice, classy women?


No i typically seek out the raunchiest girls there is when watching porn.  I just don't think a thread about loving women should necessarily be focused on nothing but sex appeal.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> No i typically seek out the raunchiest girls there is when watching porn.  I just don't think a thread about loving women should necessarily be focused on nothing but sex appeal.


Lol idc. I think all men are naturally attracted to this type of look, some just refuse to accept .


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Killer2121 said:


> Lol idc. I think all men are naturally attracted to this type of look, some just refuse to accept .


I'd only be attracted to that type of look if was looking to get off, and get out. It's not a look i respect, and women who dress that way should not expect to _be_ respected.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I'd only be attracted to that type of look if was looking to get off, and get out. It's not a look i respect, and women who dress that way should not expect to _be_ respected.


I agree. I would only smash most likely not date but you never know.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

*This thread.....is missing pics brahs
*

"I Like a B**** with some lips like Angeline" :yes














































*This thread is now complete, Thank you for your attendance.*

srs


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Meh, they are alright.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I'd only be attracted to that type of look if was looking to get off, and get out. It's not a look i respect, and women who dress that way should not expect to _be_ respected.


Do you know how stupid you sound? I"m not saying you're stupid, but you sound amazingly stupid right now.

You're saying you respect women for who they are but when they act themselves or act in a way in which you dissaprove, you state that they don't deserve respect. You see why this sounds hypocritical right?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Do you know how stupid you sound? I"m not saying you're stupid, but you sound amazingly stupid right now.
> 
> You're saying you respect women for who they are but when they act themselves or act in a way in which you dissaprove, you state that they don't deserve respect. You see why this sounds hypocritical right?


Quite the opposite actually, you "sound stupid" for putting words in my mouth. I never said i respected women for who they are. Personality can show by the way a person presents themselves on the outside. That being said, if a girl presents themselves as piece of meat, they're asking to be treated as such. That isn't my thing. There's many personality types i don't respect.
Luckily i read the rest of your post. But for future reference, starting a post by saying "do you know how stupid you sound?", is not something people tend to take too seriously. Actually that's sort of a hypocrisy right there on your part.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

BlackSuit said:


> Women are okay. Not magical or anything, just regular people.





Canucklehead said:


> Meh, they are alright.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

successful said:


> *This thread.....is missing pics brahs
> *
> 
> "I Like a B**** with some lips like Angeline" :yes
> ...


Negged for not giving names.

But repped for including some "colored" girls, all women need to be appreciated!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Killer2121 said:


> Negged for not giving names.
> 
> But repped for including some "colored" girls, all women need to be appreciated!


Mod Negging back on RC (srs)
Black Girls tbh>>>>>>


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Quite the opposite actually, you "sound stupid" for putting words in my mouth. I never said i respected women for who they are. Personality can show by the way a person presents themselves on the outside. That being said, if a girl presents themselves as piece of meat, they're asking to be treated as such. That isn't my thing. There's many personality types i don't respect.


Being ****ty doesn't say "treat me like a piece of meat". Just like men having sex with alot of women doesn't say "treat me like i'm a gold fountain".

And i must disagree with the thing you said about personality being displayed on the outside.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nothing beats a woman who can make me a sandwich. How can you not love women?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

HNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Being ****ty doesn't say "treat me like a piece of meat". Just like men having sex with alot of women doesn't say "treat me like i'm a gold fountain".
> 
> And i must disagree with the thing you said about personality being displayed on the outside.


In my opinion it screams "treat me like an object". So we disagree and i'll leave it at that.

Wait, how can you disagree? If someones personality didn't show through what they wore and how they presented themselves, wouldn't we all dress the same? There wouldn't even be any different styles of clothing because designers wouldn't use their personalities to make them. You're just wrong about that. what about tattoos..you don't think they show personality types either?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Throughout the course of my life , I became to understand that no one will ever love women as much as I do.

So yes absolutely.

It is much easier to have a conversation with a woman then guys imo, for me anyway.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Need to fap after looking at those pics




Srs


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

successful said:


>


:nw


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

successful said:


>


I don't think that's a real woman. It looks too weird. Computer animated? Wax dummy? Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol! Sounds like a tipsy post. I almost made one of those myself the other night.



Boredom is my middle name said:


> Anyone that is shaped like a delicious beverage is alright in my opinion.


This is especially funny. You're referring to a coca-cola bottle I assume?

Women are it, though, you've got that right. I absolutely love them too.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I don't think that's a real woman. It looks too weird. Computer animated? Wax dummy? Anyone else seeing this?


I felt the same way...Still looks great though.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

successful said:


>












I'm gonna need a name on that one.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I don't think that's a real woman. It looks too weird. Computer animated? Wax dummy? Anyone else seeing this?


She's probably just wearing a lot of makeup.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> In my opinion it screams "treat me like an object". So we disagree and i'll leave it at that.
> 
> Wait, how can you disagree? If someones personality didn't show through what they wore and how they presented themselves, wouldn't we all dress the same? There wouldn't even be any different styles of clothing because designers wouldn't use their personalities to make them. You're just wrong about that. what about tattoos..you don't think they show personality types either?


Ok, so i was right. You're just stupid.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I'm gonna need a name on that one.


I knew a girl in H.S that sort of looked like that (in the face) that liked me. Used to eye me daily.

Never said a word to her though. Matter of fact i still know a 4-5 hot girls that low key showed interest in me and i never talked to them. Damn my brain is so ****ed up.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*** Thread Lock ** *

*Board Guidelines:*



> *Personal Attacks*
> *Personal attacks on any member of this community will not be tolerated. Any post, which is judged by the moderators to be defamatory, degrading, threatening, humiliating, insulting or hurtful in any way to another member of the community, will be edited or deleted at the moderators' discretion. *Antagonizing or demeaning language that isn't necessarily directed at any individual may also be considered unacceptable.





> *Spamming*
> Spamming will not be tolerated, which includes: blatant, excessive or inappropriate promotion or advertising of any product, service, website or board; pyramid schemes or referral games; posting multiple threads; use of multiple accounts; posting threads in the incorrect forum; excessive capital letter use; excessive punctuation use (ie !!!!!); excessively long signatures; and/or *any post deemed spam due to irrelevance or nuisance in nature*. Links from recently registered accounts will met with more scrutiny. Don't register on our forum to immediately promote your personal or commercial site.


----------

